# Ant Identification



## nohc (May 16, 2020)

I have been battling these ants for a few years. They start coming out about now and in the summer take over our property. I mean they are everywhere. All the beds, on vegetation, walk paths. I think they are allegheny mound ants based on what I have researched. Some people have said they are carpenter ants so I just wanted to get some opinions on what they are and controlling them. From what I read about allegheny mount ants, you soak the mound with cypermethrin but I can't find a mound. I have used some on their trails and it works for a bit but they come back strong.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is the abdomen hairy? Yes, then carpenter ant. It does look more like a mound ant though.

If you cant find the mound, then you need to use a poison that is carried back to the mound, wherever it is.

Taurus SC with Fiprinil would be my go to choice. If you have your house treated for termites, its the same active ingredient as in Termidor. Its a slow poison, the ant walks through it and tracks it back to the nest where it is disseminated to all the other ants. It works best if sprayed near the nest.


----------



## nohc (May 16, 2020)

Nice! Yeah, I think that stuff could do the trick. I don't think there is any hair on the abdomen. I will order this up and give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry to hijack, but what are the smaller red ones? They're the size of fireants, but they are faster moving, and they have a mound with a single entry and exit hole. Also I've tried bifenthrin repeatedly and it doesn't touch them.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> ... I've tried bifenthrin repeatedly and it doesn't touch them.





****o1 said:


> ...
> Taurus SC with Fiprinil would be my go to choice. ... Its a slow poison, the ant walks through it and tracks it back to the nest where it is disseminated to all the other ants. It works best if sprayed near the nest.


 :thumbup:

One additional item of note and that is *NEVER APPLY Taurus SC - or any product containing Fipronil - ANYWHERE there is chance bees will come into contact with it!* (It works even more effectively on bees and one bee taking any of the Fipronil back can wipe entire hives out! No bueno :bandit:

It isn't difficult to apply Fipronil up against the building foundations or if away from the structure at least NOWHERE in the vicinity of any flowering plants or grasses (ie esp nowhere near clover, etc.)


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

440mag said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > ... I've tried bifenthrin repeatedly and it doesn't touch them.
> ...


I'm super hesitant to ever use fipronil unless I had a bad flea infestation. Is there another bait, or a product I can squirt down into the hole? Like Termidor etc?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Termidor is Fipronil.

In addition to the already given warnings, Fipronil is supposed to be toxic to fish too. So its not to be used around open water.

You can try a Fipronil based bait such as Combat ant bait
https://www.amazon.com/Combat-Killing-Stations-Indoor-Outdoor/dp/B000VA90FU

I've been hit or miss with baits. Its always a gamble if ants will eat it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

****o1 said:


> Termidor is Fipronil.
> 
> In addition to the already given warnings, Fipronil is supposed to be toxic to fish too. So its not to be used around open water.
> 
> ...


I can guarantee my dogs will eat it either way, so I'll give it a try 😂

I may buy some Taurus and just put a couple of drops into the hole of each nest. Whatever they are, it's a mound with one hole.


----------



## nohc (May 16, 2020)

Taurus SC worked remarkably well. They are GONE. I sprayed all the cracks in the retaining wall they next behind and I sprayed the base of all the trees they are all over. Very solid recommendation. Thanks


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

nohc said:


> Taurus SC worked remarkably well. They are GONE. I sprayed all the cracks in the retaining wall they next behind and I sprayed the base of all the trees they are all over. Very solid recommendation. Thanks


Gotta love a happy ending! :lol:

So, check out this bizarre creature I snapped a pic of earlier in the week - he (she?) was moving so fast I only got the front half in one pic but the back half in the other pic is what blew my mind! :shock:

WTH type of ant IS this?????? :? :? :? :? :?

NOTE: the sucka was moving so fast he is heading toward frame Left in the first pic BUT, SPUN AROUND BEFORE I could snap the second pic so, in the second pic, it's rear end, with the blizzaro white & black chevrons, is pointed up, toward the top of the photo (and the terrible lighting in the pic really don't do the thing justice - those white & black chevrons on its rear end were iridescent white and in fact it was the "shine" or "glow" of its butt end that caught my attention as I walked by, carrying a heavy package into the garage!!!!!!!!    

Talking to realtors as I type this!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

What you have there is a Velvet Ant, possibly a 4 spotted velvet ant. but I cant see two of the spots.

I would say "nuke it from orbit".


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

****o1 said:


> What you have there is a Velvet Ant, possibly a 4 spotted velvet ant. but I cant see two of the spots.
> 
> I would say "nuke it from orbit".


@****o1 holy cow, Thank YOU! :thumbup: Wwwwwwwooooowwwwww! Go figure:

_Velvet ants are actually wasps, but have earned their common name because the females are wingless, have an ant-like appearance, and are covered with a thick almost fur-like coating of hairs. Because of their bright color and size, adult females are often noticed scurrying along the ground in open areas_

Read more at: https://entomology.ces.ncsu.edu/biological-control-information-center/beneficial-parasitoids/velvet-ant/

Interestingly enough, "_scurrying along in (an) open area_" is right where I saw it! Here's a better pic I found once I tried " 4 spotted velvet ant" as search terms:



Link to reference from which I grabbed the photo: https://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.php?identification=Four-Spotted-Velvet-Ant

Annnnnd, an update of sorts: with ****o1's assist,mit seems we MAY have so,bed the mystery as to what our little (20lb) four legged member of our family, "JAX" stepped on last year that causes his paw to swell up terribly ...! He was (always is) on a leash at the time and my wife has a keen, keen eye and never saw anything ... BUT! Once I showed her the photo and ****o1's diagnosis, she revealed to me, "Oh yeah, we see those up on the main road, a lot." :shock:


----------

